
Ironies of Automation - throwaway3157
https://blog.acolyer.org/2020/01/08/ironies-of-automation/
======
throwaway3157
This is a summary/review of the original paper, which can be found here
[https://www.ise.ncsu.edu/wp-
content/uploads/2017/02/Bainbrid...](https://www.ise.ncsu.edu/wp-
content/uploads/2017/02/Bainbridge_1983_Automatica.pdf)

